# gauge cluster trouble



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I am having trouble with my gas gauge/temp guage intermittently not working. When this happens, my a/c compressor cuts out, I get an airbag and anti-lock fault. The dealer is telling me it is because I changed the factory radio. I find this hard to believe, especially since its been in my car for 45 days or so and never a problem till now. They say it's because of a break in the data loop. Why would you build a car that you can't change the factory radio that is less than sub-standard? Anybody else changed their radio and had problems? I spent alot of time and money, so I don't want to tear this stuff out and it not be the problem. Any help would be appreciated. MM.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

marathonman said:


> I am having trouble with my gas gauge/temp guage intermittently not working. When this happens, my a/c compressor cuts out, I get an airbag and anti-lock fault. The dealer is telling me it is because I changed the factory radio. I find this hard to believe, especially since its been in my car for 45 days or so and never a problem till now. They say it's because of a break in the data loop. Why would you build a car that you can't change the factory radio that is less than sub-standard? Anybody else changed their radio and had problems? I spent alot of time and money, so I don't want to tear this stuff out and it not be the problem. Any help would be appreciated. MM.


Change dealerships..... I think they are looking for an excuse.
Steve A. :cheers


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Sounds like you hit the harness behind the radio that runs the fan controls and some IPC data. I'd check for intermittent grounds and such, there is a good possibility of the new head unit is deeper than stock you rubbed into a harness..


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

They said there was data cables not connected, an in and an out from the radio. The fan controls work fine, I think I remember some one else having similar trouble, and they said there was some wiring behind the glovebox or something, but I can't find the thread. Ofcourse the dealer still just blames the radio. I just really find it hard to believe that all that would go wrong just because the radio is not in the car anymore. Another dealer might be the answer! LOL!


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Well if you hit the fan harness, the AC clutch control wire runs in there, so do the rest of the wires you are having problems with. The data bus that runs from the radio doesnt amount to a hill of beans and can be disconnected. It will only throw a communications code in the cluster.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I will give it a look. I got the car back, yesterday evening, and it hasn't done it yet, but I will look anyway. Thanks again, MM.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

tell the dealer to go"well ya know" 

my dealer tried that crap with my s/c and i know its b.s ,just a excuse not to fix it because you supposidly screwed it up


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

first go back and tell them to fix the car and if they say its the radio tell them to show you the wires that go in and out or the ones that the aftermarket one screwed up and then tell them to show you the wiring diagram with the wires name and where they go. if that dosent work tell them to F*** off and go some where else. :cheers


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

:agree :cheers The advisor seems pretty cool, he told me he wouldnt have a problem with my car if I put LT headers and such, so I don't want to stir too much s***, and the car hasn't done it in 2 days. But I probably should knock on wood! MM.


----------

